# Carbon x question



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I plan on using carbon x soon and have a concern. I'm cutting every 2 to 3 days and don't want to suck up/ crush the prills with my mower thus turning the slow release into fast. Will watering it in right away get it down into the soil?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

If you water it in, that will water in the urea and push the prills deep enough in the canopy so they won't get sucked up in the mower. You will be fine.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

My understanding is that the "slow release component" of CX is due to a combination of chelation and cation exchange, not from a coating that could be destroyed by breaking the prill.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Ok. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Also mowers don't really have the suction to lift fertilizer prills. They are way too small and dense.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> My understanding is that the "slow release component" of CX is due to a combination of chelation and cation exchange, not from a coating that could be destroyed by breaking the prill.


I think the 24-0-4 formulation has a coated urea mixed in. A kicker to make the price right for the professional applicator. If I remember correctly there will eventually be a pure version of the CX product (i.e., only the infused biochar based product), but it will have a lower N rating.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

There is an 8-1-8 that is available to golf courses.

https://carbonearth.co/products/


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> There is an 8-1-8 that is available to golf courses.
> 
> https://carbonearth.co/products/


Double the humic. Double the kelp. Double the iron. When you compound that with the fact that it is a third of the nitrogen, it would be 6 times the humic, kelp and iron if applied a the same lbs of N per thousand.

I need to find a friend who works in the field of golf course maintenance. :lol:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> jdc_lawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > There is an 8-1-8 that is available to golf courses.
> ...


Might be able to get some if you order an entire pallet of it? You may need a golf course sized wallet though.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Where can you order this stuff?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> Where can you order this stuff?


https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/soil-optimization/products/carbonx


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I applied Carbon x for the first time today. Used just shy of 2 bags on 30M. Looking forward to the results


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ what spreader did you use. I couldn't get my spreader to allow any less than what amounted to about 35 lbs on my 13k sqft.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I couldn't get my spreader to allow any less than what amounted to about 35 lbs on my 13k sqft.


I used the entire bag on mine. I had to keep bouncing the spreader... :lol:


----------

